# Banamine and disbudding?????



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I read that you can give banamine to kids a half hour before disbudding to ease the pain. Since it is an anti-inflammatory, I thought it would help?

Does anyone do this?????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have never tried it. We don't give our kids and pain killers (besides their bottle, witch seems to be enough :laugh: ) I have never heard of giving kids Banamine before disbudding :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It might help a bit with the pain. I personally don't use it unless there is some kind of issue after castrating or disbudding...actually I have yet to use it for either, but would if needed. My kids get quickly disbudded and put back with mom and they're good...they don't seem to be in much pain at all after being disbudded.

Disbudding large buds or doing it incorrectly, that's when I would want to make sure they got the banamine.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My buckling was born Thursday night and he is getting buds already, is tomorrow, Monday okay to do him?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you can feel the buds starting to come in, then yes, he should be ok to do them tomorrow. 4-5 days old is about the soonest i'd disbud if the buds were ready.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, if you can feel them, they can be burned. Actually, when my vet taught me how to disbudd my kids she gave them banamine and I have just always used it. Maybe I don't need to...

LOL, we had nearly the same thoughts...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been thinking the same thing. People say it doesn't give them much pain because it burns the nerve endings right away, but I would question that: they sure scream a lot.  It seems like a painkiller would be a good idea. Has anyone who tried it noticed a difference?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Good question..... milkmaid. so to you Di, have you noticed a difference? and also what is the dosage?? for a kid??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't see the need for Banamie. I think a big part of the kid screaming is the fact that they are restrained. I am sure it hurts but not lingering pain.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. People say it doesn't give them much pain because it burns the nerve endings right away, but I would question that: they sure scream a lot.  It seems like a painkiller would be a good idea. Has anyone who tried it noticed a difference?


I agree with Milkmaid. How could we possibly think this isn't a painful procedure both during and after? Animals (especially prey animals) have developed an amazing ability to mask pain so that predators won't single them out. I understand disbudding is kind of a necessary evil for most dairy goats but there's no good reason why we can't make it more humane.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

I use latacaine and saline aolution when disbudding mine. It seems to work very good..
excuse the spelling :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

What I do is, get the kid and give them a cdt shot and banamine shot, trim the hair around the buds...put kid in pen...for a few minutes. We usually do a couple of kids at a time. So, then Hubby goes and does something else for a few minutes while the iron heats up. They get a little sleepy, then we get them again and do the job. After, they go back to mom, drink a little bit and then we usually find them in a pile...dozing in the sun. Everybody is fine. I think I'll keep to my routine. :hi5: 

I've heard of using lidocaine, it's a gentle local anesthetic. We use that kind of thing in the dental office. Maybe he will bring something home and we can try that this year.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Di, what dosage do you use for the banamine?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It's just a tiny little bit...bottle says 3ml for 100lbs...I think I give them .5ml or so...it's hard to be perfect with that tiny amount...but I haven't killed anybody yet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Banamine is usually dosed at 1cc per 100 lbs.

I give my kids Banamine beforehand. I have had 2 kids have problems after being disbudded and Banamine turned them around. So now I just give it and haven't seen any problems since.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but we are doing banamine this year and were given the1cc per hundred lbs dose too...but the boys are like 2 lbs... nigis & small. my plan is to draw in a little drop, but that's like 1/8 or 1/10 of a cc...which is still too much technically. is this what you do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I buy 1cc syringes so I can correctly dose it. The 1cc syringes have all the little lines to get it right.


----------



## BigDfarms (Mar 19, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Banamine is usually dosed at 1cc per 100 lbs.
> 
> I give my kids Banamine beforehand. I have had 2 kids have problems after being disbudded and Banamine turned them around. So now I just give it and haven't seen any problems since.


Do you give the Banamine orally?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. I have the injectable Banamine and always inject it.


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Do you give the injection IM or SC? And how long do the effects last?
We will be travelling about 30 minutes or more to have ours disbudded, and I want to make sure it's in full force and not wearing off.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

zanelee said:


> Do you give the injection IM or SC? And how long do the effects last?
> We will be travelling about 30 minutes or more to have ours disbudded, and I want to make sure it's in full force and not wearing off.


I personally give it subQ and I think most people do. But you won't have to worry if you premedicate them 30 minutes to an hour before disbudding. In fact, I'd recommend it. When humans get a painful procedure done, premedication is definitely a must. And banamine has a very long duration, 12 hours I believe, so you won't have to worry about it wearing off in that time.


----------



## zanelee (Feb 7, 2014)

Wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I give it IM. That's how my vet instructed me to give mine. I also give Tetanus Antitoxin, so it works out that I give the Banamine IM and the Tetanus SUB Q I give Banamine to my kids and wait 30 minutes for it to kick in before dibsudding. It's also good to wait just in case they have a reaction, that way you can tell whether the shot caused the reaction or the disbudding did. - A local breeder gave me that tip


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have the oral Banamine and give it orally. I didn't know that it was given any other way but injected until I got this from my vet and she says give it orally. hmmmmmm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have oral, then definitely give it orally.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I always figured the needle stick (for Banamine), hurts worse than the disbudding. Use a hot iron and 
get it done, then they run to momma for a drink and all is well. (or to you for the bottle). 
Like everything else, there are many ways to do anything with a goat!


----------

